# Revenir à l'ancienne version de Scrabble HD



## PiRMeZuR (27 Juillet 2013)

*Petit prélude :* La suite n'est qu'un long récit assez ennuyeux mais mon problème peut se résumer assez simplement. Rendez-vous en bas du "post" pour cela.


*Long récit assez ennuyeux :*

Bonjour,

les adeptes de ce jeu en ont sûrement entendu parlé et en ont peut-être eux-même fait les frais, il y a eu une mise à jour récente de l'app iPad Scrabble HD.
Le moins qu'on puisse dire, c'est qu'elle ne fait pas l'unanimité ! En effet, EA (qui édite l'app pour Mattel) a décidé d'imposer de nouvelles fonctions sociales en supprimant les anciennes, traditionnelles. Plus possible de jouer en Wifi, Bluetooth, ou même sur un même iPad en local ! Plus possible de jouer contre l'IA ! Plus possible de jouer une partie, en fait, sans se connecter avec son compte Facebook !
En outre, la plupart des statistiques, des récompenses et des modes de jeu originaux ont disparu... Tout a été remplacé par ce qui ressemble à une version béta de jeu social Facebook, et il n'y a même plus la possibilité de choisir son adversaire !

On est là dans une vacherie classique d'Electronic Arts qui ne se soucie pas du plaisir de jeu mais uniquement du bénéfice. N'ayant ni l'argent ni le temps nécessaire à consacrer à une action judiciaire ou à une vendetta contre ses dirigeants, je songeais plutôt à essayer de réinstaller l'ancienne version sur mon iPad. 

Là où ça se complique, c'est que j'ai maladroitement laissé iTunes télécharger la nouvelle app (je suis un peu maniaque de ce côté-ci)...
Ça ne devrait pas être un problème puisque je jailbreak mon iPad depuis le premier jour, histoire d'avoir un peu de liberté et de pouvoir justement gérer ce genre de cas. Donc je peux en théorie récupérer le fichier .ipa quelque part (je n'ai pas encore cherché, cela dit. Il sera peut-être dur à trouver) et le réinstaller de la manière qui me plaira. J'ai Appsync donc iOS ne posera pas de question.

Mais je ne suis pas le principal utilisateur de ce jeu dans la famille. J'ai encouragé ma grand-mère à s'acheter un iPad 2 à sa sortie, et je lui avais installé plusieurs jeux sympa qu'on aime jouer ensemble, dont le Scrabble. La pauvre tablette était depuis ce jour soumise à un feu nourri de mots compte triple et de "SCRABBLE !" à raison de plusieurs parties par jour.
Ma grand-mère n'ayant pas un usage aussi avancé de sa tablette, je ne l'avais pas jailbreaké, et mon expérience de ce monde occulte m'encouragerait à continuer à ne pas le faire. Même sans installer trop de tweaks, ça risquerait de nuire à son ressenti (autonomie, crashes, etc...) sans lui apporter quoi que ce soit.

Mais elle m'a appelé l'autre jour pour me faire part de son désarroi : ayant mis à jour son Scrabble, elle n'arrivait plus à y jouer et ne comprenait rien à l'interface ! Ce fut probablement le cas de nombre de passionnés (souvent assez âgés et peu connaisseurs en informatique), qui ne s'imaginaient pas que l'entreprise à qui ils avaient acheté leur divertissement favori pourrait les poignarder aussi lâchement dans le dos !

Bon, fin du récit larmoyant (c'est immoral de faire ça sur le dos des grand-parents !).
Passons aux choses sérieuses.

*Problème :* Mon problème est clair, je souhaite réinstaller une application sur un iPad non jailbréaké, mais dont je ne possède pas de fichier .ipa "adapté" à mes appareils. Cependant, l'app a été achetée sur l'App Store et elle pourrait donc être installée via iTunes si elle était "signée" avec mes identifiants iTunes. Sauriez-vous si cela est possible et si oui, comment faire ?

Merci d'avance.

PiR


PS : Question annexe, car je ne trouve pas la dernière version (avant la catastrophe) de ce jeu sur Internet. Quelqu'un aurait-il l'ipa sur son disque dur ? Si oui, pourrait-il l'envoyer par Dropbox ? Merci d'avance !


----------



## PiRMeZuR (29 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir,

Personne ?

J'aimerais bien essayer de bidouiller le fichier .ipa de mon côté pour y modifier les infos liées au compte iTunes et voir si ça marche, mais je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de version européenne de l'app avant la mise à jour... J'aurais donc désespérément besoin qu'une bonne âme m'envoie sa copie ! Merci d'avance !

Je suis quand même étonné de voir que personne n'a déjà essayé de manipuler ce qui doit être une archive toute simple.

PiR


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2013)

Cela s'apparente à du piratage. Tu aurais dû sauver ton ancienne application. 

Tu as regardé dans la corbeille si elle ne s'y trouvait pas encore ?


----------



## PiRMeZuR (30 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

oui, la mise à jour d'iTunes date de plusieurs semaines et je vide régulièrement ma corbeille... J'aurais peut-être dû préciser que si je venais exposer mon problème sur ce forum, c'est que j'avais pris la peine de regarder que j'avais bien supprimé le fichier. Pas de backup Time Machine de ce fichier, non plus, avant que tu me le demandes...

Par ailleurs, pour répondre à ton accusation de piratage, je pensais avoir suffisamment expliqué la situation au-dessus. Il s'agit d'installer une app sur un iPad non jailbreaké, ce qui n'est bien sûr possible que si celle-ci a été dûment acheté au préalable, ce qui est le cas. Autrement, je n'essaierais même pas.

Après, tu es libre de me croire ou pas. Tu es même libre de venir commenter pour ne rien apporter de constructif, c'est dire...

Merci quand même pour ton aide ! On avance !

PiR

PS: Je trouve incroyable que tu considères, dans ce cas de figure précis, que la faute est mienne et que j'aurais dû sauvegarder le fichier .ipa, alors même que mon problème résulte bien ici de la politique douteuse, voire crapuleuse de EA et d'Apple, qui prennent en otage l'utilisateur, chacune à leur manière ! Est-ce parce que j'ai mentionné jailbreaker mes appareils que je deviens soudainement un suspect de droit commun ?


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2013)

Je suis entièrement d'accord sur le fait que Apple ne laisse pas le choix de télécharger les anciennes versions un peu scandaleux. Surtout pour les gens ayant un appareil n'acceptant pas le dernier système.

Ensuite, je ne t'accuse pas de piratage, je dis que cela s'apparente à du piratage, c'est pourquoi ce n'est pas possible facilement et que tu aurais du sauver ton application. Apple n'apprécie pas que les gens soient négligents.

Une copie de sauvegarde des versions précédentes devraient exister d'origine sur le système. Les applications ne devraient pas être mises automatiquement à la poubelle et iTunes devrait pouvoir restaurer une ancienne version facilement.

Bref, non, ce n'est pas le cas et Apple s'en fiche. Un peu dommage.


----------



## polop35 (30 Juillet 2013)

gwen a dit:


> Cela s'apparente à du piratage. Tu aurais dû sauver ton ancienne application.
> 
> Tu as regardé dans la corbeille si elle ne s'y trouvait pas encore ?



Je ne vois pas en quoi, le fait de vouloir revenir à une version précédente achetée sur iTunes, aurait un quelconque rapport avec le piratage.


----------



## Gwen (30 Juillet 2013)

Vouloir avoir l'application de quelqu'un d'autre, donc signé d'un autre compte est du piratage.

C'est ça le souci de l'App Store. 

Avant, il était possible de s'échanger les applications et c'était le mot de passe qui faisait office de clef. Maintenant, c'est le fichier téléchargé de l'application qui fait office de contrat avec le développeur via Apple.

Du coup, même si on a légitimement acheté une application et fait la mise à jour. Impossible de revenir en arrière si la personne n'a pas sauvegardé le fichier qu'elle a elle-même téléchargé.


----------



## PiRMeZuR (31 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

je ne suis pas sûr qu'il s'agisse de piratage, et je n'aurai pas de problème à dormir.

Cependant, je reconnais que le problème est effectivement dans le fait qu'iTunes, au moment de l'installation, va regarder si les identifiants contenus dans le fichier .ipa concordent avec ceux autorisés sur l'appareil. Il y a également une vérification faite côté serveur pour s'assurer que l'app en question a bien été achetée avec le compte iTunes.

Mon idée était de remplacer ces identifiants dans le fichier .ipa par les miens. Ainsi, l'app s'installera correctement puisque je l'ai achetée.
Un peu comme quand j'avais réinstallé une ancienne version d'iGénération sans pubs, il y a un peu plus d'un an.

Toujours personne qui ait une copie de cette app ?


----------



## drs (31 Juillet 2013)

PiRMeZuR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je ne suis pas sûr qu'il s'agisse de piratage, et je n'aurai pas de problème à dormir.
> 
> ...



A savoir que ton identifiant se trouve même dans les musiques gratuites téléchargées sur itunes!
Tu ne peux pas changer les identifiants compris dans le fichier IPA, car sinon cela va modifier la somme de controle, et le fichier ne sera plus valide.

Je suis d'accord avec toi que tu n'es pas un pirate, puisque tu veux retrouver une application que tu avais acheté.
Mais la personne qui va te le donner se met en tord face aux conditions d'utilisation d'iTunes, en donnant le fichier à quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## PiRMeZuR (31 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir,

en effet, tu as raison, il est fort possible qu'iTunes contrôle cela aussi, ce qui empêcherait toute bidouille des fichiers... Je me souviens que pour les musiques achetées via l'iTunes Store, il existait un petit logiciel qui permettait de les anonymiser. Mais aucune chance que ça marche ici.

Quant au problème de violation des conditions d'utilisation d'iTunes, c'est fort probable également, et il va de soi que je ne mettrai pas ce fichier en téléchargement si quelqu'un a la gentillesse de me l'envoyer. Il restera pour mon usage privé (enfin, celui de ma grand-mère, surtout). Pour le moment, j'ai trouvé l'app dans la version qui me convient, mais il semble qu'il s'agisse de celle qui était publiée aux États-Unis, et qu'elle dispose d'une interface différente. Je testerai quand j'aurai mon iPad.

Si je ne parviens pas à mes fins en bidouillant, je vais probablement jailbreaker l'iPad de ma grand-mère et installer AppSync. C'est la seule autre méthode que je vois, même si elle ne me plait pas trop.
En effet, je n'ai pas trouvé d'app de Scrabble qui puisse la remplacer...


----------



## r e m y (1 Août 2013)

il reste la mise sous pression d'Electronic Arts via une association de consommateurs pour que l'ancienne version soit remise à disposition de ceux qui l'avait achetée.

Quand une mise à jour supprime sans prévenir des fonctionnalités à une application, et sans possibilité de revenir en arrière pour récupérer l'ancienne version plus complète et légalement achetée, le consommateur est en droit de se sentir lésé!

C'est comme si lors de la révision de votre voiture chez le concessionnaire, celui-ci vous supprimait la roue de secours ou les appui-tête sous prétexte que ce n'est plus dans la politique du contructeur de les fournir sur ses voitures!


----------



## PiRMeZuR (1 Août 2013)

Bonjour,

je ne suis pas sûr qu'ils fassent marche arrière... EA a les moyens de se défendre, et ils n'en sont pas à leur coup d'essai... En outre, les fans de Scrabble sont pour une bonne part des néophytes en informatique qui n'ont pas compris ce qui leur est arrivé, et encore moins qui est responsable de leurs ennuis...


----------



## JPD (4 Avril 2014)

pour relancer ce post et ayant les meme recriminations envers EA (d'ailleurs si vous pouvez n'indiquer comment les joindre!) avez vous connaissance d'un app equivalente?

Je crois que ca existe sur OS X qu'en est il sur iOS?


----------



## cillab (4 Avril 2014)

bonjour je tappe l'incrust 
j'ais fais cette mise a jour de MERDE et aucunes possibilitée de revenir en arriere
c'est un scandale PAYANT


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (5 Avril 2014)

Ea reste propriétaire du jeux et fait ce qu'il,veut avec... Ce que tu achètes ce n'est pas le jeux mais une licence pour l'utiliser...


Ça ne sert à rien d'attaquer, ils sont dans leur droit...


----------



## r e m y (5 Avril 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ea reste propriétaire du jeux et fait ce qu'il,veut avec... Ce que tu achètes ce n'est pas le jeux mais une licence pour l'utiliser...
> 
> 
> Ça ne sert à rien d'attaquer, ils sont dans leur droit...




Pas sûr car tu achètes une license pour utiliser un jeu et sans prévenir ils remplacent le jeu par un autre. et donc tu ne peux plus utiliser le jeu pour lequel tu avais acquis une license.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (6 Avril 2014)

Cela reste une licence d'utilisation... Ils restent propriétaires du jeux, ils font ce qu'ils veulent avec....


----------



## polop35 (6 Avril 2014)

Bonsoir,
Il est certain que cette impossibilité de revenir en arrière, via l'AppStore, est un problème.
En ce qui me concerne, je reviens en arrière, pour les applications dont les nouvelles versions ne me conviennent pas, en utilisant des sauvegardes.
Le seul inconvénient (mineur), c'est que l'iOS propose toujours de faire les mises à jour; mais ce n'est pas bien grave.
Bien sûr, en l'absence de sauvegarde, on ne peut plus rien y faire, je pense.
iTunes devrait comporter une option permettant de garder les versons précédentes sur le disque, au moment de la mise à jour.


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2014)

Cette option existe puisque que les anciens fichiers sont mis dans la corbeille. il suffit de ne pas la vider et de les récupérer  à ce moment la.


----------



## guytoon48 (7 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

"Jouer en solo" permet de jouer contre l'ordinateur!...


----------



## cillab (8 Avril 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Ea reste propriétaire du jeux et fait ce qu'il,veut avec... Ce que tu achètes ce n'est pas le jeux mais une licence pour l'utiliser...
> 
> 
> Ça ne sert à rien d'attaquer, ils sont dans leur droit...



 baisse ta culotte et dit MERÇI


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2014)

Le problème, c'est que c'est ça dans ce cas.


----------



## r e m y (8 Avril 2014)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Cela reste une licence d'utilisation... Ils restent propriétaires du jeux, ils font ce qu'ils veulent avec....



Mais la license ne précise nulle part qu'elle est cédée à titre temporaire et que le propriétaire se réserve le droit de supprimer à distance le logiciel en le remplaçant subrepticement par un autre de même nom mais n'ayant absolument pas les caractéristiques de celui pour lequel on a acheté la license!!!


----------



## cillab (8 Avril 2014)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais la license ne précise nulle part qu'elle est cédée à titre temporaire et que le propriétaire se réserve le droit de supprimer à distance le logiciel en le remplaçant subrepticement par un autre de même nom mais n'ayant absolument pas les caractéristiques de celui pour lequel on a acheté la license!!!


 ABSOLUMENT  on ne peut modifier un produit sans l'accord de celui qui la acheter
sinon ce serait trop facile tu achete,une porche et a la prochaine revision ,plus de volant en cuir juste le nouveau en plastic moulé


----------



## r e m y (8 Avril 2014)

cillab a dit:


> ABSOLUMENT  on ne peut modifier un produit sans l'accord de celui qui la acheter
> sinon ce serait trop facile tu achete,une porche et a la prochaine revision ,plus de volant en cuir juste le nouveau en plastic moulé



pour être plus précis (car comme précisé plus haut, dans le cas d'un logiciel on n'achète pas le logiciel, mais juste le droit de l'utiliser), c'est comme si on louait une voiture 9 places pour emmener sa grande famille en vacances et qu'à l'occasion d'un passage au bureau du loueur nous ayant demandé de passer car il veut nous faire bénéficier d'une nouvelle version de la voiture louée, on se retrouvait avec une voiture 2 placessans possibilité de reprendre la voiture précédente car on a dit qu'on était OK pour avoir la nouvelle version


----------



## Gwen (10 Avril 2014)

Dans le même genre, j'ai été tenté par l'achat du logiciel Awsome Calendar. Or, quand je regarde la news sur iGen et la page sur l'App Store, le design est totalement différent. J'aimais celui présenté sur iGen alors que sur l'App Store, j'ai l'impression d&#8217;avoir un calendrier sous Windows 3.11. 










Heureusement, je n'ai pas acheté bêtement. Mais si j'avais acheté ce logiciel, avec le retour de 30 ans en arrière au niveau design, je me serais senti trahi et floué.

Au pire, le concepteur pourrait laisser le choix à ses clients de basculer sur la nouvelle version ou non par le biais d'une option dans les préférences.


----------



## JPD (10 Avril 2014)

Oui mais en fait comment agir contre EA.

On nepeu meme pas les contacter...


----------

